# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Mulut koi terbuka terus

## Lufendy

Mohon infonya dari suhu-suhu koi disini. Mulut ikan koi saya kira kira kenapa yah kok membuka terus / monyong terus. Ada yg bilang karena kebentur, mau saya ambil dan karantina tambah garam takut tambah stress pada saat pengambilan. Ada yg pernah mengalami kejadian sama? Kira2 pengobatannya bagaimana yah?

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

